# Darken Walls in the Background



## Arctic Watch (Nov 19, 2014)

What's the best way to darken the wall in the first shot so its more like the one in the second shot (ideally in Lightroom but if not in Elements).


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 20, 2014)

If it were me, I'd take this into PS Elements, copy this into a new layer, mask out the people ( I use Topaz Remask) and play with the saturation, brightness, etc, and colors until I got what I wanted.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, the first one is easier as the wall is a colour. I would use the HSL panel, Luminance, and activate the Targetted Adjustment Tool, then drag down on the wall area. This will darken how the colour appears throughout the image, not just in the wall, but you might get away with it.

The second one is more difficult. You could try using the local adjustment brush, or Jim's PS Elements approach.

John


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 20, 2014)

I like John 'Beardy's approach with the Adjustment brush.
Show the selected mask overlay, use the brush large "Auto Mask- off" to select large areas, use it with "Auto Mask- on" along edges of the people. Use it as "Erase" to correct mistakes.
Then play with all the brush controls- Color temp, exposure, saturation, or even set the 'Color' for a complete color change.
Green Overlay,


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 21, 2014)

I-See-Light said:


> I like John 'Beardy's approach with the Adjustment brush.
> Show the selected mask overlay, use the brush large "Auto Mask- off" to select large areas, use it with "Auto Mask- on" along edges of the people. Use it as "Erase" to correct mistakes.



At this size, it looks like a good job. I have not mastered the LR masking. I always seem to spend too much time with the eraser. Perhaps I always have the hardness value set wrong.
I can do this very quickly with great edges with ReMask, so that's why I almost always go there for anything beyond a simple job.


----------



## onyonet (Nov 24, 2014)

The Adjustment Brush as you describe is what I would do as well. You can always add and erase areas to clean stuff up. Apparently, you figured that out already since your edit looks great. :bluegrin:


----------

